# Small Suggestion involving Multiple Hobbit Forums



## HLGStrider (Jul 2, 2004)

We have two forums entitled simple "The Hobbit." 

Now that there are two Hobbits to discuss, basically, we need these two forums, but it does get a little confusing having both of them like that. ..could we tack on a movie to one or a book to the other or lengthen the book one to There and Back again:A Hobbit's Tale. . .You get the idea?

It isn't a lot of confusion that it causes, but it is a little. . .and besides that I like the There and Back Again idea.

Love,
Elgee


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 22, 2004)

I had the same idea myself. If we are viewing New Posts we might see a thread whose title does not tell us for sure if this is a movie thread or book thread we are still unable to tell by looking at the forum it is in. The only way to find out is to click on the thread and see. Not a huge deal although it might become a lot more annoying if a Hobbit film is actually made, because then there will be tons of movie threads that could easily pass for book threads in title.

PS: I wouldn't suggest changing the title of "The Hobbit" forum in "The Works of J.R.R. Tolkien" forum though. This would clash in style with the titles of the other forums "The Lord of the Rings" "The Silmarillion". I'd suggest changing the title on the movie forum. Hmm but that would also clash in style... ?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 24, 2004)

I guess it would screw up the format just a bit. . .though truthfully, I adore the idea of calling the book forum 'There and Back Again.'


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 24, 2004)

Well it could work, the LotR forum could changed to "... and what happened after" The Sil forum could be "... and waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay before it!"


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 31, 2004)

Just so you know, it isn't a blind threat. I accidentally went to the movie thread when trying to get to the book thread tonight!


HORRORS!

Could we at least call the movie one Jackon's Hobbit?


----------



## Uminya (Jul 31, 2004)

Why "Jackson's Hobbit"? Last I heard, he wasn't directing it. "The Hobbit (Movie)" or something like that would be more suitable.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 2, 2004)

I don't really browse the movie forum much so I just put Jackson cause he did the others. . .and the lack of interest in them is why I'd like it more clearly marked.


----------

